# Soviet defector says in book he recruited Canadians, including MP



## MarkOttawa (27 Jan 2008)

Spy vs. Spy
They had Robert Hanssen. We had Sergei Tretyakov.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/01/24/AR2008012402750.html



> Reviewed by David Wise
> Sunday, January 27, 2008; Page BW03
> 
> COMRADE J
> ...



But, from the reviewer's assessment of other recruitment claims by Tretyakov, a lot of salt may be warranted.

*Update:*
http://www.dccomics.com/mad/media/downloads/spys_800x600.jpg

Via  _Spotlight on Military News and International Affairs _
http://www.cfc.forces.gc.ca/spotnews_e.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (31 Jan 2008)

A spy in the House of Commons?
`Sounds like fantasy,' former CSIS official says of book linking former Tory MP to Russian agents (usual copyright disclaimer)
http://www.thestar.com/News/Canada/article/299066



> A former senior intelligence official says he doesn't believe newly published claims that Russian spies recruited several Ottawa sources, including a Conservative MP, in the early 1990s.
> 
> "It sounds like fantasy to me," said James Warren, deputy director of operations with the Canadian Security Intelligence Service at the time.
> 
> ...



Mark 
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (31 Jan 2008)

Some details from the book here:

Key excerpts and alleged exploits of a Russian spy in Canada
http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/posted/archive/2008/01/31/key-excerpts-and-alleged-exploits-of-a-russian-spy-in-canada.aspx

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Jan 2008)

Apparently the MP's code name was: Hansard


----------

